# Telemann's Quatuor Parisien N°12



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Telemann wrote two sets of "Quatuors Parisiens", which are technically suites for three melodic instruments (flute, violin and bass viola) and basso continuo, you may know it.

I think, the most charming of all of them is the last one which also contains "Moderé" (Chaconne), do you like it?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

madviolist said:


> Telemann wrote two sets of "Quatuors Parisiens", which are technically suites for three melodic instruments (flute, violin and bass viola) and basso continuo, you may know it.
> 
> I think, the most charming of all of them is the last one which also contains "Moderé" (Chaconne), do you like it?


I will not let a Telemann thread go unanswered! 

I like all of these quartets, I've been quite into No. 2 in A minor as of late - that Chaconne is awesome.


----------

